# Ham advice please



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey yall.

I'm thinking of gettin a ham radio an my card.

I would like a radio that I can use in the house, in my truck an on person.

I won't have a load a money to spend, but wan't something decent to.

So, you folks what got one, what would you recommened?

Thanks.


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, you can use a "mobile" transceiver in your home and in a vehicle, but to carry around you'll need what we call an HT or Handy Talkie.

You can find a lightly used two-meter HT on Ebay for under $100 and even brand new ones aren't much over $150. If you have repeaters in your area, you can talk all over with just a small HT. Here in the Northwest USA we have the Evergreen Intertie repeater system that can be hooked up to talk from Montana, west to Seattle, then south to southern Oregon.


----------

